# GBAtemp, you into drugs?



## Heran Bago (Aug 28, 2007)

Since most of the discussion on this board is about illegal stuff you do:
tell me GBAtemp - how's your drug use?

I don't mean like what you've tried, but go ahead and discuss.


Generally the nerd crowd and the stoner/druggie crowd don't overlap due to age and high school drama etc. Nerds are nerds and stoners are stoners, and it's not often that one side sees the other's very clearly. I'm predicting a huge "NO WAY DRUGS ARE BAD" response to this poll. Bring it on.


----------



## beautifulbeast (Aug 28, 2007)

Uh? First to vote! I guess I never got into drugs at school because none of my friends was either (probably because we were, more like the nerd crowd). 

However, later on I got into Bodybuilding and learned how important it is to stay healthy and stuff like that, wich means no drugs at all and even gave up on drinking.

As for smoking, in case any of the smokers in the forum hadn't realized yet, IT STINKS and makes your skin and hair look weird.


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 28, 2007)

.


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(beautifulbeast @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> As for smoking, in case any of the smokers in the forum hadn't realized yet, IT STINKS and makes your skin and hair look weird.


Not if the smoke goes through water first.


----------



## Eyecue (Aug 28, 2007)

I love to toke, and I'm a nerd.. HAH!

And I love beer.  mmMmm delicious.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing, because drugs killed one of my relatives


----------



## ediblebird (Aug 28, 2007)

alkeeehol for me. Moderation is the word. No failing livers here. I never felt pressured at school to take drugs, and i had stoner friends, nerdy friends, and sports crazed friends. I was just lucky i guess


----------



## Opium (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Opiates! (Opium etc) *(NOT the mod)*



:'( 


I enjoy a nice frothy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 every now and then....followed by whiskey, burbon, vodka, absynthe...

Nah I only drink about once a week or every second week just to socialise.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 28, 2007)

I am an ex-heroin addict from my early teens to early twentys, now all I do is smoke weed (nearly every day) and only really drink on like birthdays or Christmas etc.  When I look back at my time as a user of the devil dust, I feel nothing but disgust.
I think most people who do experiment with drugs end up stopping altogether as they grow up and realise there is NO future in it.  I don't really consider weed a drug although I know it's a very controversial subject.


----------



## pootman (Aug 28, 2007)

I used a lot of hash and acid from my late teens to my mid twenties, but I'm an absolute geek and always have been.

OT, On the recommendation of another gbat thread, I tried Touch Detective a few days ago. So completely not what I was expecting. It's the first time in about five years I've had serious doubts as to whether I was really seeing what I was seeing.


----------



## bradws (Aug 28, 2007)

Agreed. Most dabble as I have but you realise theres nothing in it after you start having moderate side-effects or seeing people that abuse their bodies...


----------



## cubin' (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah I've tried a whole heap of stuff but mainly smoked pot for a while. I stopped because it made me lazy and dumb for the most part.

I usually have a few drinks on the weekend these days.


Oh and my favorite drug I've tried is MDMA. I suggest everyone tries it at least once but make sure you're over 21(brain no longer developing) and you have a testing kit to make sure you're not getting crap.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do it with some close friends


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> I am an ex-heroine addict from my early teens to early twentys, now all I do is smoke weed (nearly every day) and only really drink on like birthdays or Christmas etc.Â When I look back at my time as a user of the devil dust, I feel nothing but disgust.
> I think most people who do experiment with drugs end up stopping altogether as they grow up and realise there is NO future in it.Â I don't really consider weed a drug although I know it's a very controversial subject.


Woah damn I had no idea. Grats on getting it back on track dude.
They way I see it, people who think weed's a real drug are technically right, they've just never tripped balls.


----------



## blueskies (Aug 28, 2007)

I voted weed because it's my favorite, and I drink often but lightly.  I've tried lots of drugs but only like a few, just the natural ones (weed / shrooms).

btw, 100th post.  in four years.


----------



## Hitto (Aug 28, 2007)

"Nerds don't use drugs" has to be one the the stupider clichés I've ever read.
I've hanged around with my fair share of talented computer scientists, and I can tell you that if you dusted one of these guys' appartments, you'd get about a thousand euro's worth of coke after ten minutes of cleaning. "Coffee is not enough", I'd hear them say.

Out of my band of, what, seven high-school-and-beyond nerd buddies, three remain and have stopped doin' it. I'll let you wonder about what happened to the other four! (hint : jail, dead from OD, dead from owing money to the "wrong" person, dead from OD. They all thought they were "on top of it"...)

Other than that, Marijuana is an excellent, organic painkiller, relaxant, and I consider it as medecine. And I know no one who got into farther trouble for owning weed or resin than a slap on the wrist. (but do me a favor and DON'T FUCKING DRIVE when you're high, thanks)


----------



## beautifulbeast (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, some people here seem to have been heavy drug users in the past, glad to see they got over it.
BTW, although being completely against the use of drugs, I have to say that I'd rather try Marijuana instead of using pain killers. Seems like a more natural route to ease pain to me.


----------



## TaMs (Aug 28, 2007)

alcohol only sometimes, not very often though


----------



## Smuff (Aug 28, 2007)

Younger days - LSD, Amphets, Cannabis, Booze  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nowadays - Just the occassional whiskey

Reason ?

I grew up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wouldn't condone drugs in any way shape or form. On the other hand, I don't regret dabbling (yet!). Must admit this new evidence linking cannabis to mental illness is worrying me a tad though lol


----------



## cubin' (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't worry rambo I could link eating cheese to mental illness if I wanted to.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 28, 2007)

As of next month I will have gone a year without smoking grass. Prior to that, it was my "nightcap". I don't miss it, though I thought I would. Waay back in my teens & twenties, I enjoyed the occasional hallucination. At this point in my life, I like a nice gin martini from time to time, a few shots of whiskey with a friend or two, and a nice glass of wine at night every once in a while. Tipsy's my limit.. I don't ever get drunk, learned my lesson on that one! Moderation is the key to all of it, and if you can't moderate it, leave it be.

Oh, yeah, coffee & cigarettes, and Red Bull, do they count?

*gets wings*


----------



## Takrin (Aug 28, 2007)

Ex-drug user too i quit everything since i got out of highschool but get the urge sometimes but i do a good job resisting.  i do miss it a little but also not miss it in a way.

started out with pot, laced joints, then moved to LSD.  personally think lsd was the funnest while pot was for relaxing.  acid makes you act so funny inside, when i was on it i became paranoid thinking my friends were out to hurt/kill me so in my head i would plan out the course of james bond like action to retaliate.  another fun reason is it hits you when you least expect it, hour or so later when you think you got some cheap crap it hits you like a brick to the head...  also miss popping my back and watching the world melt and shift for about 10 secs also.

if i was offered lsd i wouldnt turn it down but i wouldnt go out looking for it and buy it.  now all i do is liquor and wine like once or twice a month.  for some reason i never could get over the taste of beer so cant drink it, taste like piss filtered thru dry rhino patty, also maybe i just had crappy ones.


----------



## Legend (Aug 28, 2007)

Never tried anything; drugs, alcohol, whatever. It's never interested me.


----------



## Mehdi (Aug 28, 2007)

i choose marijuana but i dont smoke weed anymore, I smoke hash (much sweeter and better high). Ooh I also drink.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2007)

Sleep deprivation is my only method of mind expansion.

Did the whole drinking thing (spirits mainly) in high school/sixth form but that got boring around 17 (just a reminder 18 is the legal age around here for as much alcohol as you can afford with some exceptions for younger ages as well).


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2007)

I used to do a lot of stuff when I was younger (XTC, speed, LSD, weed, shrooms) but I left most of the people behind with whom I hung out back then because most of them are still doing a lot of drugs pretty regularly. Nowadays I only smoke weed and I'm about to quit that too.

So basically there's the occasional beer now and then (I'm german after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and of course coffee and cigarettes.


----------



## Orc (Aug 28, 2007)

Used to smoke weed everyday, also acid, shrooms and dxm.
I don't think I ever got addicted and I don't think those are addictive anyway.
I don't think taking them was dumb, it was worth the LOLs and experience.
lol
I don't think.
I've tried a couple of "hardcore" drugs but that was just me being dumb, and I stopped at "once".

The only shit I'm addicted to is coffee and cigarettes.
I have my own espresso machine beside me and I start my day with 3 shots then whatever cups of americano during the day.

I also have my regular vodka tonic and drink casually but I can't get drunk anymore since I have a split personality.


----------



## cubin' (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah coffee and cigarettes for me also. Acid was fun but very scary at times too. A good experience but not something I'd repeat.

I think out of all the drugs I tried weed messed me up the most, when I smoked it everyday I just got so lazy and unmotivated and basically wasted a year and a half of my life. mthrnite has the right idea, everything in moderation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don't do drugs kids.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 28, 2007)

mary jane, got about $30 worth in my wallet right now

I used to drink, just at parties pretty much, but I got sick of it, being drunk isn't really much fun and it's definitely not worth the money if you want to drink something that doesn't taste like crap


----------



## Hitto (Aug 28, 2007)

Old man mthrnite is indeed right, moderation is the key to enjoying drugs, because you'll get better highs, you'll spend less money, and your life won't become a trainwreck;
For example, Last month, a couple of friends gave me what they called "tea", implying that it was bad weed. It was some of the greatest weed I ever smoked! But you see, kids, when you smoke everyday, you start to develop a resistance to the stuff. Which means you'll have to smoke more and spend more money to enjoy the same high you'd get if you only smoked once or twice a week!

So remember, kids : spend your money wisely! Be a cheap bastard!


----------



## Neko (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm not into drugs and I won't be smoking. (smoking kills ... (and drugs too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) )
But maybe some  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  when I'm old enough. (but not every day and not too much. Don't want to do something stupid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 28, 2007)

I really hated voting "not at all," but its the truth. Well, now its the truth. I have 3-4 alcoholic beverages a year total, and I've been that way for about 7 years. Before that though, I spent about 16 years smoking pot everyday, drinking everyday, and dropping acid/mushrooms at least a dozen times a year if not more. I'd probably still be doing all that stuff too if I didn't have kids.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm 13, nothing yet, don't want anything.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 28, 2007)

I drink the occasional beer or wine cooler and smoke the occasional joint every once in a while, but I'm not really "into" it anymore.  That's what I spent most of my 20's doing (a largely wasted decade).  I'm 39 now and have pretty much stopped bothering with that stuff.  Weed just makes me tired and lethargic and alcohol just leaves a hangover the next day.  Screw that.  I don't have time to feel like crap anymore.

Never did any harder drugs and don't plan to start.


As for prescribed drugs......Clariton for allergies, ibuprofen for pain.  And that's just over-the-counter stuff.  I only use them when they are needed.


----------



## lagman (Aug 28, 2007)

Nothing, at all, ever, I'm trippy enough without drugs


----------



## Samutz (Aug 28, 2007)

No drugs. I'm not a dumbass.
I don't smoke, never will, can't stand people who do, even my friends.
I rarely drink alcohol, only for a special occasion. I won't drink casually because my mom's side of the family has a history of alcoholism.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Aug 28, 2007)

_sometimes_  alcohol, but not much at all


----------



## Strider (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't smoke, drink or anything else.

Why should I damage my health on purpose without any gain (smoke).

Also I don't want any of my senses altered. Ever.


----------



## strummer12 (Aug 28, 2007)

I do weed everyday.  I don't touch anything else-alcohol, asprin, cigs, whatever.  a joint a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## Strider (Aug 28, 2007)

I want to add that I think this part of the poll is strange:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not at all. (why not?)



Why not?

Why? would rather be the question.

However, it gives the impression that saying 'no' puts you in a minority which has to explain him/herself.


Life has put me in enough situations where I would or could have used drugs. However, I'm (without any external help) of strong will and belief - not in any deity, mind you. It's just that I can see short term wins and long-term huge problems or damages. But that's just my opinion for myself.


----------



## jink84 (Aug 28, 2007)

not enough people have played guitar hero on cocaine, obviously


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 28, 2007)

It really had a lot to do with what country I was in....I started smoking weed when in America when I was 12. Wake and baking with a tinfoil bowl off the stove, you'd almost always find a joint dipped in honey hidden under my shirt and any given time. (Dip joint in honey and microwave for 30 seconds...of course Microwaves were a lot less powerful back then lol) At 14 I dabbled with heroin....at 15 I met a good friend of mine called "sugar cube" and the world changed for me. Hydroponics were on the rise and I no longer could smoke a spliff and go for a walk...smoking a full joint now rendered me immobile and I realized anything that was a downer was not for me....however my extreme nature still would have me do anything rather than nothing. But if I had to choose it acid was my drug...then at 16 extacy came into my life and the world changed once more....for someone like me who sees the world for the Grey dismal place it is, HATE, RUDENESS, ANGER, HOSTILITY....all thrown out the window...I was also involved in organized crime and I remember once I was on extacy at a party where my enemy showed up....let's stop and catch up on the history of me and my enemy...we had gotten into a few fights, territory fights, women fights, he told his girlfriend he was going to cut her into pieces and put her in the lake so she came to me for protection. I was already being investigated for a murder so all weapons in my house were removed...in a dangerous world this left me quite venerable...how could I protect a girl as 3 armed people came to my door trying to BREAK it down? I set up a light bulb bomb outside my front door, ignited it, blew half their fucking faces off, ran outside with a crowbar and beat them senseless. Fast forward a year...I am 18 and I am a party and here comes my enemy but I am sooo  high on extacy there is NO way I can fight....nor defend myself....but my sworn enemy to my surprise is ALSO on extacy. What happened?
































We walk up to each other exchange some comical banter..."You...you motherfucker....you got me evicted!"....."Come on man....look at my scar...."

Wait for it.....

"Fuck man I LOVE you"......and the two enemies hug in a crowded party. The drug is amazing...it made me ....happy...it made me social, it made me caring...all traits I soberly lack.....but then late 18 I was raped by two chicks (I had a girlfriend).....and I quit doing all drugs...it was amazing to see how fast everyone disappeared from my life. Every night 200 friends showed up at my door to party...at 18 I was one of the few that lived on my own and my whole place was catered to enhance your high...and the night I quit I seriously never saw another one of those "so called friends". However as my next girlfriend got out of jail it would lead me down quite a nasty road one more time....One more year of acid....to extacay....its funny...I didn't quit when I almost died of alcohol poisoning at the age of 14, I didn't quit when I almost died at my mom's wedding, and I didn't quit when several friends DID die....at 19 my girlfriend's friend had just broken up with her boyfriend.....we all trolled together (Troll = extacy and acid .... a combo I often mixed) Anyway...we are trolling and we are all kissing and rubbing and sexing each other.....but I don't remember it. What is the point of having a 3 way if you can't remember it? They ended up having a bad night anyway cause they had never seen anyone take 2 hits of acid and 3 rolls and pass out....my drug tolerance was so high I just finished rolling in my sleep...they thought I was dead. So at 19 I quit drugs and its been a pretty sober ride till now.....with maybe a handful of slip ups due to me first drinking hard liquor.

These days I still smoke cigarettes, enjoy a few Guinness when I hang out with the boys, and some red wine as my occasional relaxer.


----------



## Jdbye (Aug 28, 2007)

NO WAY DRUGS ARE BAD


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Strider @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> I want to add that I think this part of the poll is strange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, 'why' would have been better. I was going to put something like 'explain' or 'reason' but 'why not' seemed the least pushy at the time. Of course, I'd like to hear a response for the last choice too.

I didn't mean to give that impression, sorry if it put you or anyone else off. If it's any consolation, 'not at all' is by far teh most popular choice here.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't touch drugs, I do smoke weed though


----------



## clockworkvictim (Aug 28, 2007)

Weed.
Whippits are fun too.

Don't like alcohol and have never tried any other type of drug.  I would try shrooms or acid if I was offered it and was in a good setting.


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 28, 2007)

Never wanted to try cigarettes, I've never seen the appeal. And I don't think drugs are worth it. I don't mind other people doing it, it's up the them what they do but I'd rather not. Just never wanted to.

I'm gonna tick the alcohol box even though I don't drink excessively. Just enough so I can dance on a Friday night without caring if I look like an idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I drink at parties, fancy dinners and on nights out, it's a social thing so I don't really see the point when at home on my own.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 28, 2007)

"Don't touch drugs, I do smoke weed though"

I thought weed was a drug?


----------



## ozzyzak (Aug 28, 2007)

I usually snuggle up with some henn and coke....I do it at home until I pass out.  I wouldn't advise anyone else get in that habit.  I do it because I'm basically depressed and drinking yourself silly when you're alone is just, well, silly....


----------



## cenotaph (Aug 28, 2007)

Alcohol. Not that often though, but a lot when I actually get to it.


----------



## EarthBound (Aug 28, 2007)

I smoke rocks everyday

JK rofl

just bud/cigs

oh yea forgot my old dxm binge.


----------



## cubin' (Aug 29, 2007)

wow that's a crazy story weaponx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was never into it that hard but can imagine how messed up that would of been. good on ya for staying away from that kind of lifestyle these days.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 29, 2007)

I voted for Opium, even though it said not the mod. I love the Opium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, I dont do drugs

edit: is the "blood of jesus" considered alcohol


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 29, 2007)

sXe! (Not emo!) [Emo chicks are hot!]


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm addicted to broad target antibiotics. I pop a couple thousand milligrams a day to destroy the enemies within. Germs! Germs everrrywhere!


----------



## evanso85 (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I used to think that certian 'narcotics/stimulants/depressants' were the 'be all and end all' but I soon learned the error of my ways, all I can say is steer well away! I have the odd bottle of cider to drink now and then, but that's all. I dont even smoke any more! [10-40 a day for 8 years!] Smoking was prob the hardest to give up I reckon. Although now I feel so much better for giving it all up, makes me wonder why I bothered in the first place...


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 29, 2007)

My friends love my cocktails, and so do I.


----------



## hanman (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> Don't touch drugs, I do smoke weed thoughÂ


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Psyfira @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind other people doing it, it's up the them what they do but I'd rather not.
> ...


Mmm. I agree with Psyfira. At school we all get taught about drugs in PHSCE which is compulsary, if a person wants to take drugs then so be it. I can't see the appeal myself, but maybe I'm too young, but if I was offered any type of drug I wouldn't try it, but maybe it's best if you do try things so you can make up your own mind... I don't know really, it's complicated. One thing I do know is that smoking is nasty, I can't see the point in spending your money on filling your lungs with tar and making your teeth go yellow and your breath icky... But lots of people would disagree with me, and that's why everyone is different...
The recent smoking ban in England has helped things, but now the smokers stand outside the entrances so you have to walk through clouds of smoke anyway, I tend to hold my breath discreetly because the smell makes me choke but I don't want to make a fuss either. Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe you're wrong. Maybe we're all wrong. But it doesn't really make much difference, we all die in the end...

- Sam


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> PHSCE



Wow they are adding more letters as the years go by (it was just PSE when I was paying attention). (My favourite PSE/pSHAGHGADHDGFAH story was during lunch before one drugs lesson someone decided a few joints was a good idea,  	whitey all over they table and the teacher did not catch on).


"Please never say that. anyone who is a druggie needs a rehab"

I know plenty of people with a nicotine addiction, do they need rehab?

I was over in Holland a few weeks back and happened to walk past a cafe (marijuana for the unaware), does anyone that enters/indulges need rehab?

At various points in life I may well have had a sugar addiction (damn fruit polo's/skittles/refreshers/blue dolphins), do I need rehab?


"The recent smoking ban in England has helped things"
I agree it is quite nice for me but the pub owners/landlords I know have seen a serious hit in business.


----------



## cubin' (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Psyfira @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind other people doing it, it's up the them what they do but I'd rather not.
> ...




Would a druggie be someone that smokes a joint on the weekend? Gets extremely drunk? 

Alcohol will fuck you up a hell of a lot quicker than weed and ciggs but it's legal so it must be ok.


I guess you are very young. There's such thing a responsible drug use believe it or not.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 29, 2007)

indeed.
I'm never going to do anything harder than weed since I rarely smoke it, and I'm probably never going to drink again, not that I ever had a bad experience with alcohol, I'm just can't be bothered drinking and being drunk isn't much fun.

and honestly, if I had a kid and he started smoking weed, I wouldn't really mind just as long as he was at least 16 and didn't get himself addicted


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 29, 2007)

Educate your kids about drugs and let them decide IMO.


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 29, 2007)

.


----------



## sanchoquo (Aug 29, 2007)

Occasionally I smoke weed but never enough to be considered a habit.
As for alcohol, Im a student but it doesnt really appeal to me more than once a month of so.


----------



## nephdj (Aug 29, 2007)

not since I was 14, I still laugh that people get drunk on alcho and do weed at same time piss the bed ewwww  

"weed doesnt mess people up, alco does it more, mind u I pissed my bed last night and im 30"


----------



## cubin' (Aug 29, 2007)

lol yeah alcohol can sometimes have that effect.^

I didn't mean to offend silverspoon is just seems like someone with that view on drugs has had very little life experience. LOTS of people experiment with drugs when they're younger and they don't need to go to rehab and they end up fine.


----------



## robi (Aug 30, 2007)

glad to see that opiates are low (even though that's what i voted for)

I seriously fucked up my life with that shit and it'll be one year sober for me in about a week


----------



## superrob (Aug 31, 2007)

Im clean ive not drinking alcohol or taking drugs


----------



## Flozem (Aug 31, 2007)

No drugs for me... Whisky and beer are my poisons...


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 1, 2007)

honestly i am VERRRYYYY surprised to see 42% of the community is sober!
i'm impressed

i voted 'reefer' as i have to agree 100% with strummer12
however i don't touch beer/liquor unless it is some kind of social party/event
maybe 3-4 times per year i will hit some shrooms or e for a party or rave


----------



## bombflame (Sep 1, 2007)

i would never smoke or drink anything that thing will screw up ur insides, and u will DIE faster, faster u die the more games ull miss out when ur 70 Lamo ^.^


----------



## JPH (Sep 1, 2007)

I smoked my first cigarette in June...it's overrated and pointless.

I'm 14 - I want to live a long life.
Drugs and shit is a waste...


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 1, 2007)

NO WAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossy (Sep 1, 2007)

Even with moderate and well-regulated use, drugs will fuck you up, so let me add another NO WAY!! to the discussion


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah! Screw drugs!

I'm going to die from a heart attack when I'm 30, anyway!


----------



## cubin' (Sep 1, 2007)

Good on yer Linkiboy. 

I have respect for people that stay away from drugs (including alcohol I hope?). I've always found it hard because I find other states of mind so interesting. 

When I was little i used to spin around for ages so I'd be dizzy, I'd do this for hours eventually throwing up in the process


----------



## Zaraf (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm a Muslim, so by default, I don't drink, smoke or do any kind of drugs.  And also, since I'm a marriage and distress counselor, I deal quite a bit with people with drug and alcohol problems.  Thus, I can see the negative side of it all, and I know I would never want to go there...not even in the slightest.


----------



## TPi (Sep 1, 2007)

Uhhh, options 3, 5, 6, 7, 8.  Except isn't ecstasy more of a stimulant/psychadelic than a dissociative?  But I guess DXM would fit under there so I'll check it anyways.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And if by RX's you meant RC's then yeah so that'll work too.

So yeah just basically not smoking and drinking.  I never really got into drinking and smoking (cigs) just seems like a waste of money and my lungs.  Most everything else besides like Datura or something is fine though.  As long as you keep everything in moderation, I see no harm in enjoying my life.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw heran is this like the new tcc or someth wtf

Also Dirtie and I smoke weed every weekend.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 1, 2007)

Nuh by saying RX's he meant prescription meds from the chemist.

RC's should be on there too but what you gonna do


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 1, 2007)

MDMA, amphetamines, coke, ketamine, sometimes acid. Makes for some fun weekends. E is my favourite, since you can pick up loads of pills for cheap here.


----------



## ugly_rose (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm completely abstaining everything. Coffee's as far as I go. Well, except of course for the holy communion.


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 2, 2007)

I got a close relatives whose life is ruined because of drinking and drugs.. -,- he even stole my computer few years ago in ied day (some kind of Chrismast for muslims) when he spent the night at my house, and recently his dad thinking of selling his house to cover up his medical bill.. because the choice is only to keeping him alive in hospital or letting him die..

O,o.. so i better stay away from drugs


----------



## rocknrollsamurai (Sep 12, 2007)

Man... I was surprised to see such a large number of people on here do drugs and stuff. It's sad... I can really only see one reason why someone would do drugs and that's like... learning bad habits from parents and other people when you're a little kid and don't know any better. Other than that, it's super ridiculous. There's no future in drug use and it's an awful lot of money and time that goes into those habits. Now-a-days they teach all about different drugs in schools and kids still do them. It's a terrible thing and so many people just don't care. In my opinion, I think smoking anything or doing any drug that goes into the air and screws other people up is the worse you can do. Whenever I go anywhere outside, I can smell people smoking from far away so I hold my breath and exhale as soon as I'm away. I want nothing to do with any of this crapola. Now, I'm 14 and I don't want any of you older people who've actually done the junk telling me that I don't know what I'm talking about because I've never tried the stuff. I think that's totally idiotic telling people that they're missing out on ruining their lives. Aren't older people supposed to set good examples and whatnot? Also, I think it's cool that the majority of you have stopped using and I hope the rest of you follow that path. Good luck everyone and keep yourselves clean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









P.S.- Last time I checked, alcohol was a drug, too.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes alcohol can be a very dangerous drug if you don't give it enough respect.

Just a question for ya samurai, do you think most people that have used drugs ruined their lives?

I remember being 14 and like you, I won't say I know better but I can almost promise you that your views will change. They taught us about drugs in school too, the main problem is that most the things they tell you are lies or exaggerated truths.

People like doing drugs because they can be very fun, doesn't normally have anything to do with parents. People like it for the same reason you like to play video games. I know it must be hard to understand but drugs don't cast some magical spell over you that makes you go crazy. 

Sorry for the rant, I think it's great you're choosing to stay away from drugs but just don't be surprised if your views change.


----------



## rocknrollsamurai (Sep 12, 2007)

Hehe, I remember being 14 like me, too. Yeah, I know a lot of people do drugs for fun and it just doesn't make any sense. Also, I don't care if what they say in school is exaggerated, the bottom line is that they aren't good for you. Yeah, I know there are a lot of people who haven't totally wrecked their lives doing drugs, but it does happen. If my views change, so be it. I've promised myself I will not take part in these activities no matter what comes my way. I don't care if people do all of the personal drugs, it's smoking that really pisses me off. Thanks for supporting my choice, man.


----------



## Trygle12 (Sep 18, 2007)

People do stupid shit without the influence of drugs...

Why not give people access to all of them and reap the profits from a reality series based on them?!

...

On A side note, I can't turn a drink down. I never drink unless put on the spot about it. If the Boss invites you for a drink, you drink damn it!!


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(rocknrollsamurai @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> Man... I was surprised to see such a large number of people on here do drugs and stuff.



some people are just joking i hope...

but yeah i dont do any drugs


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> RC's should be on there too but what you gonna do
> 
> Ahh. Yeah. If a mod wants to add it to the poll then go right ahead.
> 
> ...


Playing video games aren't good for ya. You can get arthritis, and focusing on too many screens are bad for your eyes. By your logic you shouldn't be playing video games. People wreck their lives with WoW too you know, and I don't hear you lobbying against that.

I not trying to whiteknight drugs, everyone's free to their preference and I haven't commented on preferance at all. Just sayin' your way of looking at things is extremely narrow and closed-minded.

If you guys want to live a well-rounded life you should approach things with an open mind that's full of accurate research, not personal biases and misinformation. Don't follow this guy's example kids.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




unless you're fakeposting on a new account rocknrollsamurai, in which case, well played.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(rocknrollsamurai @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> I can really only see one reason why someone would do drugs and that's like... learning bad habits from parents and other people


There is two other reasons, 

1) An attraction for the bad guys. You root for Darth Vader, you love Cobra, you want to grow up to be like Don Corleone and when you die you wanna look like Skeletor.

2) Your a mother fucking rebel. When someone says don't do this...you want to do it to see why its forbidden. Not always the best logic but when I was 16 half way to ODing...the logic seemed sound.

Again now I grew up...and don't do drugs...lets face it...they fuck with your dong...and who wants that?


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

I've used drugs in the past because I enjoyed them and they're fun. simple as that

edit: hrmm perhaps I missed your joke wpnX,


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

When I was a kid playing video games at the arcade I learned that:


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Since most of the discussion on this board is about illegal stuff you do:
> tell me GBAtemp - how's your drug use?


Oh shoot, I answered the poll before I realized you meant _illegal_ drugs too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Seriously though, when I was a kid all the "don't do drugs" stuff just made me more curious. Bad publicity is better than no publicity, they say. Telling someone "don't do " is a sure fire way to encourage experimentation, best way to avoid experimentation is taking your kid (or parent, what have you) for some volunteering down at one of the homeless hostels or better yet a methadone clinic - see what is really going on TO people and know you are making an informed decision wrather than blindly following some sign on a wall that says "floors slippery when wet" (c'mon, who here hasn't slipped on wet floor at some point? Gives a whole new meaning to the sign once you understand exactly what it means.)


----------



## decript (Sep 25, 2007)

Some alcohol and just ganja for me, easier to buy then alcohol too. And where better to be then vancouver, where no one gives a crap if you smoke. I dont have much of a problem with weed, while i do it every day, it hasn't yet fucked up my life or anything and i can live just fine without it. I see it as a fun activity, a recreational drug if you will, and not something i need to do. Just got some cush too, wicked


----------



## Nero (Oct 3, 2007)

I Don't do drugs. Don't drink (yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), don't smoke (never).


----------



## JohnDrake (Oct 3, 2007)

None for me thanks.


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll just stick to being addicted to video games not drugs


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 3, 2007)

I smoke some zelda


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I smoke some zelda



LOL!!


----------



## rocknrollsamurai (Oct 27, 2007)

gyarr... i know video games are ultra addictive and i know i need to play less (though i don't play a lot to begin with), but i live in a town where there's pretty much nothing to do but go to school. also, this topic is about drugs not video games. and i hope nobody follows my examples.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 27, 2007)

Not at all. Stopped using drugs when I was 16. I used to do nicotine, alcohol, dope, speed, lsd, mushrooms and ecstasy but I kinda grew out of it. Now I'll just have a drink with my mates every so often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Drugs are shit


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 27, 2007)

I like candy.


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 27, 2007)

I generally drink and smoke (pot).  Recently however, I have been doing shitty at university so I'm going to have to lay off for a while (daily smoker here).


----------



## NiGHtS (Oct 27, 2007)

Nope, never done drugs, drunk alcohol or smoked. [/proud]


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## zombielove (Oct 27, 2007)

Never smoked cigarettes. They're just so lame. They don't even do anything to you except give you cancer, bad skin, etc. They PROBABLY won't kill you, but when you're old you're going to have all kinds of health problems, which is pretty much worse than dying. Yeah, right. Like it's real natural for humans to inhale smoke into their lungs. That's why we survive so long in house fires. I hope smokers smoke more so they can hurry up and die.

Marijuana was fun when you're playing Biohazard or something... for a little while. Then it just gets boring and annoying and you just want to feel normal again. People who smoke weed all the time fucking suck. You try to talk to them and you can't get a proper response out of them. Then they try to tell you smoking weed doesn't do anything bad to them. Oh yeah? When was the last time you read a book and actually absorbed the information, arsehole?

Tried ecstasy a few times. That was fucking retarded and even more boring. It makes you act happy and well.... pretty much like a fucking retard. It's just fake emotions. You feel happy and excited or something, but for no reason. It's kind of new and fun for about 30 minutes, then you get sick of it and want to feel normal again. Sometimes you feel depressed the next day for no reason. Duuuuuuuh! That drug is for teeny boppers with low self esteem and people who like trance music.

I always thought drugs were for those idiot kids at school who do anything just because they don't want to be called chicken by the cool kids. Or for boring people who need drugs before they have any kind of personality.

Drugs are so fucking overrated it's not funny. Whenever you feel like you want to take drugs just go and look at some people who are on them - it's the same thing as when you feel like eating McDonald's. You just go to McDonald's, look at the people and think, "Hmmm, do I really want to look like Elephant Woman with barnacles on her heels, and a greasy bulldog face? Or like Porky, the fat kid who's mum gets whatever he wants and his only friend is his little sister?" Then if you still feel like downing a Big Mac you imagine Ronald McDonald having buttseks with Porky and Elephant Woman while the Toxic Avenger watches and a junkie girl with scabs all over her face begs you for a dollar to catch the bus.

In conclusion, drugs suck just as much as eating McDonald's. Try them if you want, but don't blame me if you get totally bored and want your money back. You should've spent that money on Zelda.


----------



## Taras (Oct 27, 2007)

100% agree with Zombielove.

It's not worth it. Especially some drugs whose reactions can range from irreperable brain damage to discharging the leaky ass-syrup. Good luck with that, hipsters. You're cool 'n stuff.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 27, 2007)

Second that.


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 27, 2007)

is alcohol any better?


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, I've done some before.

These dudes at my old school offered it to me, and I done it (and it was a Christian school BTW).

I've decided to never do any of that crap again, I wanna live longer and be healthier.

It's been a whole three weeks since I've done something - and I'm proud


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Well, I've done some before.
> 
> These dudes at my old school offered it to me, and I done it (and it was a Christian school BTW).
> 
> ...



good choice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was it pot? Everyone used to smoke it at my old Christian school  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparently Jesus used to smoke it and since it's 'from the earth' they think it's ok.


----------



## War (Oct 31, 2007)

Nope, I'm a good girl. :3 No drugs or alcohol. Ever.

The noly thing I ever did is tried smoking ONCE. Not pot or anything, just regular cigarettes. I HATED it >__>


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 31, 2007)

I think everyone should eat acid just once.
just kidding.


kind of.


----------



## Nevin007 (Oct 31, 2007)

I only drink on occasion that's about it. I've never been interested in weed even though ALL my friends in high school seemed to be. They turned out to be losers and all dropped out of college where as I'm a senior in electrical engineering right now so yeah I think weed made them a bunch of lazy bastards. I don't hang out with them anymore.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> I think everyone should eat acid just once.
> just kidding.
> 
> 
> kind of.


Tried acid a long time ago, shrooms also but these really weren't my cup of tea. I was all into amphetamines though.

Speaking of *now*, I'm pretty much clean except for the occasional beer and cigarettes. Hopefully it'll stay that way.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've done some before.
> ...




Back then it probably would have been. Unfortunately, it isn't "from the earth" anymore, it's all chemically enhanced shit. I doubt there are any natural strains left at all


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Back then it probably would have been. Unfortunately, it isn't "from the earth" anymore, it's all chemically enhanced shit. I doubt there are any natural strains left at all


You're absolutely right about this. The weed nowadays is about ten times as potent as it was back in the 60's. I read an article about it in a german magazine some months ago. Thanks to 'SensiSeeds' and whatever they're called over at your place it's just hydroponic grown stuff.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Back then it probably would have been. Unfortunately, it isn't "from the earth" anymore, it's all chemically enhanced shit. I doubt there are any natural strains left at all




Yeah I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we used to by a matchbox full for $5 and it looked like plant matter. One of my mates that still smokes bought an amount of stuff that doesn't look from this world..it's like a big alien brain or something.. I'm glad I quit smoking it made me soooo lazy.


----------



## War (Nov 1, 2007)

Drugs are bad, mm'kay?


----------



## Urza (Nov 1, 2007)

Why is there no "used to" option?

A few years back I was big into ecstasy.

Did LSD once. Not fucking fun at all.


----------



## jeffc313 (Nov 1, 2007)

never anything, at all.  I don't see any advantages.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Why is there no "used to" option?
> 
> A few years back I was big into ecstasy.
> 
> Did LSD once. Not fucking fun at all.



I couldn't imagine that. You always seem so serious on here it would be great to meet you on ecstacy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





drugs are bad kids


----------



## Zesto (Nov 1, 2007)

Do weed from time to time, tried acid.

Other than that, no not really I don't do drugs much.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is there no "used to" option?
> ...


Maybe then he wouldn't be so stiff.


----------



## War (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't even begin to understand where high school kids get all this crap from.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

eachother, and their college siblings.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 12, 2007)

BECAUSE WINNERS DON'T USE DRUGS!!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 12, 2007)

just alcohol, but not too often..


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(zombielove @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Tried ecstasy a few times. That was fucking retarded and even more boring. It makes you act happy and well.... pretty much like a fucking retard. It's just fake emotions. You feel happy and excited or something, but for no reason. It's kind of new and fun for about 30 minutes, then you get sick of it and want to feel normal again. Sometimes you feel depressed the next day for no reason. Duuuuuuuh! That drug is for teeny boppers with low self esteem and people who like trance music.



I seriously doubt you tried it at all, just stating what you THINK it does. Either that or not even had real stuff. I cant think of anything less boring, a proper dose is an intense buzz better than anything else ive tried.

Not really a surprise most are anti-drug here, as you said Heran the kind of people who would go here are not the same crowd who would do drugs, simple as that. I dont even think anything of it... go out on weekends, drink and do whatever drugs i can get and then by Monday back to normal. Nothing bad about it at all.


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 11, 2007)

Generally weed, cheap and effective.
Although I have tried other "alternative" drugs, like nutmeg, and snorting ritalin, neither of which were very good.
Me and a few mate made poppy tea, after I got past that sickening feeling you often get with morphine, it was pretty good.
Oh, and occasionally nitrous, its good for parties.

Whenever I am high, the sky looks like it is painted in watercolours, strange, maybe it is just how I look at it.


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Dec 17, 2007)

Tried most of 'em, some of them I'll pick up again from time to time.  'tis fine in moderation.


----------



## JPH (Dec 17, 2007)

Marijuana in moderation...besides the occasional smoke or dip - that's it.


----------



## Mooney (Dec 17, 2007)

Only drug I really use is my albuterol inhaler, which I need in order to live.


----------



## link459 (Dec 17, 2007)

Weed, Salvia.

Salvia is the shit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Legal and great!


----------



## Banger (Dec 17, 2007)

I voted alcohol only even though its like once a year that I might drink so yeah...


----------



## cubin' (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(iNFiNiTY @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zombielove @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried ecstasy a few times. That was fucking retarded and even more boring. It makes you act happy and well.... pretty much like a fucking retard. It's just fake emotions. You feel happy and excited or something, but for no reason. It's kind of new and fun for about 30 minutes, then you get sick of it and want to feel normal again. Sometimes you feel depressed the next day for no reason. Duuuuuuuh! That drug is for teeny boppers with low self esteem and people who like trance music.
> ...




Exactly what I thought. Calling ecstasy boring and that it makes you want to feel normal again in 30 minutes? lol. He probably got a speed bomb.

Get a testing kit and test your drugs kids


----------



## Cactuar (Dec 17, 2007)

I think some drugs are fun in modertation but they are not worth risking consequence in my opinion.  I don't have a moral problem with them, just for me they aren't worth the legal and _possible_ health ramifications.


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 17, 2007)

Ask all your possible drug related questions at 420chan.
The only chan where you have a chance of getting a reply that isn't an hero or barrel roll.


----------



## amptor (Dec 18, 2007)

I just drink beer, don't want to get anywhere ahead of that... alcohol is a bad habit, just 2 or 3 beers every here and there is ok but if it ever affects me negatively I'm just going to quit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  3 beers and I feel drunk anyway.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 18, 2007)

i get all my drugs from amptor 

i stay away from sp33chy though he smokes all my weed


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Dec 18, 2007)

Drugs are as much a part of human culture as language, music and art. I challenge anyone to find one single historic human culture that didn't embrace some plant-drug or drug of some sort...


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 18, 2007)

The world is too straight on it's feet without drugs. Yes. Deeply into it.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 19, 2008)

Never did any of this stuff. Heck, I dont even know what 75% of the poll *is*...


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

way to bring a long dead thread back to life!


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 19, 2008)

no


----------



## callmebob (May 19, 2008)

Just alcohol for me!

But lot and lots of it! 

Fittingly I am now whoring myself at a brewery I should actually own, seeing how much I´ve drank.

Anyway my goal is to have a liver as hard as a diamond by the time I die.

Prost!


----------



## podunk1269 (May 19, 2008)

you name it i have done it, but i have been clean for 6 years and I hope to stay that way, though I do still drink


----------



## GizmoDuck (May 20, 2008)

I drink only with my buddies, and we smoke up every now and then.  Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Dylaan (May 20, 2008)

Being only fourteen and not wanting to risk screwing over my mind/body, the closest I've done is this 'I-Doser' thing... Haven't got any amazing effects people have described, but I don't have the world's greatest attention span either.


----------



## Dylan (May 20, 2008)

STRAIGHT EDGE
XXX


----------



## Talaria (May 20, 2008)

Meth...

I only did it once!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, have some old friends from my old school who now do drugs although I don't associate with them anymore (being 100Km apart helps with that). Unfortunately the health sessions at school sought of reinforced me never taking drugs. Occasionally drink at parties. Still under-age though *sigh*


----------



## Szyslak (May 20, 2008)

SchuchWun said:
			
		

> way to bring a long dead thread back to life!








Yeah, it's annoying when people do that isn't it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=366...t&p=1156274

At least gizmo_gal did it to an interesting thread.

Oh, and on topic, I haven't taken any drugs yet today.


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2008)

I'm a joker. I'm a smoker. I'm a midnight toker.
Steve Miller had me pegged lol.

I smoke cigs WAY too much for anyones good (at least a pack a day if not more... and i work 8 hours only smoking two during that time... after work, i'm a smokestack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I drink on occasion. On weekends i work at a bar lol.

And i toke up any chance i get.

On rare occasions, i REALLY enjoy the Adderall.  Thats once in a while.

Oh, and on rarer occasions, i greatly enjoy the fungus.  but thats MAYBE once a year, once ever two years.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 20, 2008)

Nope. I don't do drugs. I don't like not being in control of me...I don't want to do things I will later regret.

I know some of the drugs though. D: I used to have people in my table who talked about drugs all the time. I'm surprised they haven't been caught yet.


----------



## tomqman (May 20, 2008)

used to smoke alot of weed but know just drink me beer's


----------



## kpeezy (May 20, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Nope. I don't do drugs. I don't like not being in control of me...I don't want to do things I will later regret.
> 
> I know some of the drugs though. D: I used to have people in my table who talked about drugs all the time. I'm surprised they haven't been caught yet.



Wait, so have you tried any drug or are you just assuming you lose control over your body?


----------



## The Teej (May 21, 2008)

I just drink alcohol, I barely even consider it a drug (probably because it's legal and socially accepted).


----------



## podunk1269 (May 21, 2008)

Thats the sad part about the drugs after a  while you dont feel in control unless you are on them


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Whats the difference between driving drunk and driving stoned?

Driving Drunk: You blow through a stop sign at 60 mph.
Driving Stoned: You stop at the stop sign and wait for it to turn green.


----------



## anime_junkie (May 21, 2008)

Never have, never will. I have way too expensive hobbies to support a useless addiction.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 22, 2008)

Never done any drugs, ever. I'm a good boy.

On a serious note, I actually never done any drugs.


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (May 22, 2008)

Nope not in a long time... Only alcohol at random time's


As above poster said have more expensive habits that cancel out other drugs


----------



## wiidsguy (May 22, 2008)

I do somting called salvia its not Illegal  and if you do it right its like weed


----------

